# Umsteiger komme aus dem dirt forum



## Fahrradprofi (25. Oktober 2006)

ALso isch bin jetzt nach langem dirten und freeriden zum BMx'en gekommen weils einfach geiler is  

also brauch ich ja maln bike

in einem monat hab isch geb und dann regnets geld fürs rädl

da hab isch des ufm bikemarkt gfunne 

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=28203&sort=1&cat=5&page=1

isch find des vom aussehen her ganz schön

was spricht für das eastern element/bzw n addict und wasfür des haro

bin dankebar für alle antworten 

bis dann


----------



## Aff?e (26. Oktober 2006)

müll ausm bikemarkt
addict ist cool
eastern element .. hmm naja ich war noch nie fan von eastern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (26. Oktober 2006)

wenn schon eins von denen dann das addict


----------



## King Jens one (26. Oktober 2006)

jop das addict ist coooooooooool


----------



## Nathol (26. Oktober 2006)

Eastern. Bis auf die HR-Nabe ist alles perfekt.


----------



## Knacki1 (26. Oktober 2006)

Addict... oder Stolen The Heist 07... hat mein Kumpel is echt saugeil fuer den preis =)


----------



## Aff?e (26. Oktober 2006)

genau die stolen räder sind cool
oder das brakeless komplettrad von fit


----------



## gmozi (26. Oktober 2006)

Wie lange bist Du denn Dirt / Freeride gefahren? Laut ICQ Details bist ja erst 14 

Sind BMX von Haro wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## King Jens one (26. Oktober 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:


> genau die stolen räder sind cool
> oder das brakeless komplettrad von fit



Fit flow Street


----------



## jimbim (26. Oktober 2006)

fit flow, flow street, addict , heist 
sind gute räder


----------



## I bins d i bins (26. Oktober 2006)

Nathol schrieb:


> Eastern. Bis auf die HR-Nabe ist alles perfekt.



ach wie schön, dass ich nich der einzige bin/war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradprofi (26. Oktober 2006)

hat alles so mit 12 angefangen mit 13 dann rirchtig mit gscheidem fahrrad und dann jetzt nach 1 1/2 jahren will isch doch liewa BMXEN

des stolen gefällt mir doch sehr gut!!!!!!

irgendwelsche nachteil an dem rad =?

oder vorteile gegenüber dem addict odder dem EB element?

bis dann


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Oktober 2006)

Der nächste Thread der so anfängt wie: "Umsteiger komme aus dem dirt forum" wird von mir kommentarlos gelöscht. Wen interessiert es denn ob ihr aus dem Dirt, Flatland, Singlespeed, Classic oder Rennradforum bzw. Sport kommt? Schreibt doch einfach ihr sucht ein Einsteiger BMX zu dem und dem Preis und habt bereits etwas Erfahrung mit dem MTB gesammelt aber bitte nicht in die Überschrift.


----------



## Fahrradprofi (26. Oktober 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb lieber was zum thema und mach mich wegen einer schlecht gewählten überschrift an!

isch entschuldige misch jetzt öffentlich dass isch eine schlechte überschrift gewählt habe ...OMG!

alla


----------



## Funghi (26. Oktober 2006)

alla(h) is gross


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Oktober 2006)

hab ich schon gemacht lieber Profi 

1. Ich verlange zumindest, dass du dir beim Formulieren Mühe gibst. Zumindesst ein bisschen. Dein Gangsta Gelaber führt nur dazu dass dich die meisten gar nicht Ernst nehmen. Schreib einfach und präzise was du willst. Dann wird dir immer geholfen.

2. Was soll ich wo schreiben? Nenn doch bitte erst mal Eckdaten:
Wo liegt deine preisliche Obergrenze? Was ist dein bevorzugter Belag? Wie schwer bist du? Wie würdest du deinen Fahrstil einschätzen? 

3. Wenn du dir das BMX nach der Farbe kauft bist du hier falsch aber ich denke das hast du schon gemerkt. Achso das UMF ist Mist, weil es von keiner BMX Marke stammt und deswegen nur ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen Teile ist. Nur Räder von "rider owned companies", also Firmen wo die Eigentümer selbst fahren, solltest du in Erwägung ziehen.

Achso ich trau diesen ganzen neuen Kassettennaben in den Billigkompletträdern nicht. Hat mal einer so ein Teil auseinandergenommen? Loose Ball gelagerte Kassettennaben, das hört sich echt beschissen an.


----------



## Aff?e (27. Oktober 2006)

da hassu recht digga ... ich mein nimm dich in acht er fährt seit 1 1/2 jahren gescheid !
und ob die haro bmx wirklich so schlecht sind ?
... neee die sind absolute ******** ... spul mal 10jahre zurück ... dann wären se noch _gangstabitchrider_ stylo gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (27. Oktober 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> 1. Ich verlange zumindest, dass du dir beim formulieren Mühe gibst. Zumindesst ein bisschen. Dein Gangsta Gelaber führt nur dazu dass dich die meisten gar nicht Ernst nehmen.


ne mein liebes äffchen


----------



## Nescher (27. Oktober 2006)

Hier brennt die Hood oida was? Orgi alla Orgi


----------



## sPuTn!k (27. Oktober 2006)

I bins d i bins schrieb:


> ach wie schön, dass ich nich der einzige bin/war.



hatte das problem auch...würd sagen das stolen


----------



## Fahrradprofi (28. Oktober 2006)

also isch wieg 60 kilo 1.75 grop

500 euro wärn perfekt aber oberste grenze is 550 mehr geht net!

stolen wär schun geil^^aber bei meinem kapital is doch noch was besseres drin oder?

oder lohnt sich des fürn anfänger net?


----------



## Knacki1 (28. Oktober 2006)

Also ich würde mir des Heist 2007 holen und des weiter aufpimpen.

Weil fuer 550 Euro gibts zwar das Stolen The Score aber des hat keine wirklich tollen Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Heist.

Und selbst ein Bike zusammenstellen wird mit 550 etwas schwierig.


----------



## Giraff?e (29. Oktober 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ne mein liebes äffchen



tut mir leid , liegt an diversen internetforen


----------

